# العالم يغرق في الظلام ساعة لحماية كوكب الأرض.... الجزيرة



## م.محمد الكردي (29 مارس 2009)

العالم يغرق في الظلام ساعة لحماية كوكب الأرض







برج إيفل الفرنسي يشارك في حملة حماية الأرض (الفرنسية-أرشيف)​ 
أطفأت مساء السبت أكثر من 4000 مدينة في العالم أضواء معالمها الشهيرة وبعض المباني فيها لمدة ساعة في إطار حملة "ساعة الأرض" الهادفة إلى جلب الانتباه لمخاطر الاحتباس الحراري.​ 
ويشارك في حملة هذا العام أكثر من مليار شخص، وذلك قبل أشهر من مؤتمر دولي برعاية الأمم المتحدة في كوبنهاغن لبحث معاهدة جديدة لما بعد معاهدة كيوتو التي ينتهي العمل بها في 2010.​ 
وقد أطفئت أنوار دار أوبرا سيدني الشهيرة وجسر الميناء اليوم السبت للمشاركة في حملة "ساعة الأرض" 2009، وهو حدث عالمي تطفئ فيه معالم شهيرة ومنازل أنوارها لمدة ساعة للفت الأنظار إلى الخطر الذي تمثله ظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري.​ 
وسيشارك في المبادرة، التي انطلقت من أستراليا للمرة الأولى في العام 2007، 829 معلما سياحيا، وستطفأ أنوار قبة كنيسة القديس بطرس في الفاتيكان وأهرامات الجيزة وبرج إيفل ومبنى الإمباير ستايت في نيويورك للمشاركة في ساعة الأرض.​ 
وتتضمن المعالم الشهيرة الأخرى التي ستطفئ أنوارها أبراج بيتروناس في كوالالمبور وعجلة لندن (عين لندن) وملعب عش الطائر في بكين.​ 
وقال منظمون إن جزر تشاتام النائية كانت المكان الأول الذي يطفئ فيه أنصار الحملة الأنوار لمدة ساعة منذ الثامنة والنصف مساء بالتوقيت المحلي ثم أعقبتها نيوزيلندا وفيجي.​ 
وأطفئت أنوار دار أوبرا سيدني وجسر الميناء في الثامنة والنصف مساء بالتوقيت المحلي (09:30 بتوقيت غرينتش) وتناول أنصار الحملة العشاء في ضوء الشموع.​ 
وقال منظمو الحدث في بيان اليوم إن المشاركة في المبادرة تشكل تصويتا لصالح الأرض، ومن شأنه أن يخفض انبعاثات ثاني أكسيد الكربون في ساعة واحدة فقط بأكثر من 100 طن.​ 
ونقل موقع "إيرث آور" عن الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة بان كي مون دعم المنظمة الدولية لمبادرة مكافحة التغير المناخي، الذي تشارك فيها الأمم المتحدة للمرة الأولى بإطفاء أنوار مبناها في نيويورك.​ 
وقال بان إن ساعة الأرض ستشكل أوسع تعبير مدني عن القلق بشأن التغير المناخي، إذ من خلالها ستطلب الشعوب من حكامها التوصل إلى اتفاق نهائي في كوبنهاغن لحماية الناس والكوكب. "نحتاج إلى اتفاق طموح عندما يلتقي زعماء العالم في كوبنهاغن في ديسمبر/ كانون الأول المقبل".​ 
وبدأت حملة ساعة الأرض في أستراليا عام 2007 وأصبحت عالمية العام الماضي عندما شارك فيها 50 مليون شخص وفقا لتقديرات المنظمين، ويأمل الصندوق العالمي للحياة البرية المعني بالبيئة الذي بدأ الحملة في مشاركة مليار شخص في الحدث العام الحالي.​ 
ومن بين أكثر من 80 دولة تشارك في حملة هذا العام توجد دول انضمت حديثا منها الصين العملاق الصناعي وسنغافورة مركز الصناعة الآسيوي. وقال المنظمون إن العديد من الدول التي انضمت حديثا أعلنت مشاركتها قبل ساعات من بدء الحملة التي تهدف إلى تشجيع الناس على تقليل استخدام الطاقة وانبعاثات الغازات المسببة للاحتباس الحراري

.​


----------



## قندس (29 مارس 2009)

عنا في غزة مشجعين هاد الموضوع من زمان لدرجه بس ساعه في اليوم بنشغل الكهرباء


----------

